# Manila liberation



## The Basket (Jun 5, 2021)

I do love a good read about Japanese arms in WW2.

So reading about the liberation of Manila.

Yikes.

Anyone under any illusion about Japanese honour should have a read. Anyone under the illusion that the Japanese were freeing their fellow Asians should have a read.

Anyone who thinks MacArthur is a military genius should read about Manila. The whole Philippines invasion would make a billy goat weep.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

